# Safe Areas Near/In London



## emmakate (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi, I'm a university student currently living in Melbourne, Australia.
I have always wanted to live in England and once I have completed my degrees, I intend to move almost immediately as I'm really needing to live there to use the languages I speak, and be part of the business world in London.

I've been to London briefly in 2008 but not for long enough to know the areas well. I love shows like Location, Location, Location and they help me discover more about the UK, but not much is based in London. I have lots of friends living in Basildon, Essex... but I'm quite aware it's not a very safe area (I hope no one takes offence at that) and would rather just drive or catch a train in order to visit them.

I anticipate (given much research) that on my single income, I will have maximum 200K quid to spend on a one or two bedroom property. Whether it be a house or flat is unimportant. 

All that is important to me is the area. 

Houses can undergo cosmetic changes, but the area won't change.
Yes, to be safe, I could be in rural locations, but this won't help with embracing the cosmopolitan lifestyle of London. A fairly lengthy commute is fine, I'm not fussed at all by that. I would just like to know the very best area in which I could live. Even if it's very posh... I want the worst house in the best street. It can be as far out as Reading, I'm not fussed.

I just want to be able to walk home or sit in my house/flat as a young professional girl, and feel safe


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

emmakate said:


> Hi, I'm a university student currently living in Melbourne, Australia.
> I have always wanted to live in England and once I have completed my degrees, I intend to move almost immediately as I'm really needing to live there to use the languages I speak, and be part of the business world in London.
> 
> I've been to London briefly in 2008 but not for long enough to know the areas well. I love shows like Location, Location, Location and they help me discover more about the UK, but not much is based in London. I have lots of friends living in Basildon, Essex... but I'm quite aware it's not a very safe area (I hope no one takes offence at that) and would rather just drive or catch a train in order to visit them.
> ...



It depends on the area and if its a cheap area (ie the rental is low) then generally its not quite as "comfortable" to walk around late at night - or any other time as a more expensive area. That said crime can be commited anywhere - or not!

Its not quite right to say that houses can undergo cosmetic change but that doesnt change the area, it has happened in many areas of London that used to be considered "rough" and are now "trendy and wealthy"

The bottom line is that London is expensive, as are the suburbs and you tend to get what you pay for. Even the worst house in the best street can command far more than the best house in the worst street (there are very few bad houses in good areas cos developers snap em up and do em up), simply because there are many like you who work on that theory, so in the end it doesnt make any difference - if that makes sense

Jo xxx


----------



## soon_to_be_halfBRIT (Jul 13, 2007)

simple.....if you are a millionaire you got it made...if not, there are none


----------



## pink_kelly (Jan 22, 2011)

I don't actually live in London, but I know the place quite well and are looking to move there myself.

Have you considered areas such as East Dulwich, Wimbledon, Clapham, Cystal Palace? They are in the south of London, where house prices are a little cheaper than the north.

My partner and I (aged 25 and 26) are looking to move to East Dulwich as we really like the vibe there, also its only 15mins on the train in to the centre of London. I found this forum which might help too - (google EAST DULWICH FORUM as I can't post links) but on there is more info and people post flat rentals too.

Kelly


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

How about Harlington in Bedfordshire, a country village with a railway station.


----------



## bunty16 (Sep 26, 2009)

emmakate said:


> Hi, I'm a university student currently living in Melbourne, Australia.
> I have always wanted to live in England and once I have completed my degrees, I intend to move almost immediately as I'm really needing to live there to use the languages I speak, and be part of the business world in London.
> 
> I've been to London briefly in 2008 but not for long enough to know the areas well. I love shows like Location, Location, Location and they help me discover more about the UK, but not much is based in London. I have lots of friends living in Basildon, Essex... but I'm quite aware it's not a very safe area (I hope no one takes offence at that) and would rather just drive or catch a train in order to visit them.
> ...


Essex is a big county, try Chelmsford, or just off the commutor path, the further you are away from the railway, the cheaper the property. I know Chelmsford has a lot of single accomodation of different prices, and is a nice place to live. Colchester and surrounding villages ok too, I think cheaper than Chelmsford and a University town.


----------



## emmakate (Jan 12, 2011)

jojo said:


> It depends on the area and if its a cheap area (ie the rental is low) then generally its not quite as "comfortable" to walk around late at night - or any other time as a more expensive area. That said crime can be commited anywhere - or not!
> 
> Its not quite right to say that houses can undergo cosmetic change but that doesnt change the area, it has happened in many areas of London that used to be considered "rough" and are now "trendy and wealthy"
> 
> ...




Hi Jo,

Yeah, I suppose there is some truth behind what you have said. Although, it is a bit tough to hear 

My main point was that I'm not fussed on having a fantastic house and what is essential is the feeling of safety. I live in a very safe area of Melbourne and don't think I have the street smarts about me to live comfortably in rough areas. 
But your thoughts and insight was very valuable.

Thanks ! x


----------



## emmakate (Jan 12, 2011)

soon_to_be_halfBRIT said:


> simple.....if you are a millionaire you got it made...if not, there are none


Hm, I suppose so.
But, not everyone that works in London is a millionaire so... what does one do then?


----------



## emmakate (Jan 12, 2011)

pink_kelly said:


> I don't actually live in London, but I know the place quite well and are looking to move there myself.
> 
> Have you considered areas such as East Dulwich, Wimbledon, Clapham, Cystal Palace? They are in the south of London, where house prices are a little cheaper than the north.
> 
> ...


Hi Kelly,

Yes, I've briefly thought about Wimbledon but I wasn't sure of how safe it was as generally areas south of the Thames are seen as quite rough, especially with all the stigma surrounding areas such as Croydon. I'm sure that it is probably not as bad as it is made out, but as a girl from Melbourne, it's hard to know what's fabricated and what actually lives up to its reputation. 

These do sound like really good suggestions though, and I would love to look into them a bit further. 15 minutes by train to London sounds perfect too. Would you say that it would be safe in these areas if I were to be coming home after work (obviously once dark)? I worry because I won't have a man around to keep me safe !


----------



## emmakate (Jan 12, 2011)

Hepa said:


> How about Harlington in Bedfordshire, a country village with a railway station.


Just looked it up and it seems nice. Thanks for the suggestion !


----------



## emmakate (Jan 12, 2011)

bunty16 said:


> Essex is a big county, try Chelmsford, or just off the commutor path, the further you are away from the railway, the cheaper the property. I know Chelmsford has a lot of single accomodation of different prices, and is a nice place to live. Colchester and surrounding villages ok too, I think cheaper than Chelmsford and a University town.


Yeah, that's true. I've heard Essex can actually be quite safe in some areas. If I'm going to live far off the railway line though then I would need to get a taxi to and from my apartment so I suppose safe streets wouldn't be as essential. But obviously I would never argue with safety ! 

Thanks very much for your help


----------



## arrested development (Feb 12, 2011)

Everywhere is pretty much safe, it's just every town has it's bad parts. Even the apparent worst parts of London are not as bad as people would have you believe.


----------



## bunty16 (Sep 26, 2009)

Wherever you go there may be some area's you do not feel safe, but life is about taking risks, There are many decent places to live in the UK, but you need to be realistic, choose a place/area and visit, perhaps it might be a good idea to 'houseshare' initially until you feel more confident and streetwise. Perhaps enrol on a self defence course. Join social groups, go out with work colleagues. Go with fear/uncertainty and it may not work for you


----------



## Jemima80 (Feb 13, 2011)

Another one that would suggest Clapham area. Also Surbiton is good for a fast commute into central London and very safe. Same could be said for Richmond (but very pricey) and Twickenham. Ealings also quite reasonable and has quite a few Australians living there. Further out places like Windsor are also lovely if you don't mind a 45 minute train ride into Waterloo.


----------



## AnnHolmes (Feb 3, 2011)

I agree with Jenima80. My sister lives in Surbiton and I think it’s an amazing area. And it’s also safe. It takes 20 minutes by train to get to the center of London.


----------

